

Disconnect Search, Built By Ex-Google And Ex-NSA Engineers - elleferrer
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/07/disconnect-search-built-by-ex-google-and-ex-nsa-engineers-lets-you-use-google-bing-and-yahoo-without-tracking

======
devx
_Ex_ -NSA? Are they sure about that one?

